# Авиация > Однополчане >  1230 тбап

## Fencer

Военнослужащие дальней авиации провели праздничный митинг в честь 65-летия 1230-го тяжёлого бомбардировочного авиационного полка https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2316942@egNews

----------

